# اسمك على تيشرت كأس العالم!!!!!



## back_2_zero (28 يونيو 2010)

الان يمكنك وضع اسمك على تيشرت البلد اللى  بتشجعها فى كأس العالم  
    مع الرابط ده:

اختار البلد واكتب اسمك والرقم اللى انت  عايزة على التيشرت

http://apps.facebook.com/worldcupjersey/


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2010)

*لازم اسجل دخول في الفيس بوك الاول

وانا مكسل ادخل بصراحه

شكرا ليكي باك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2010)

*موقع حلو فعلا

وانا جربت منتخب انجلترا ونادي مانشستر يونايتد











شكرا ليكي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2010)

*ماليش في الكورة:t30:*
* بس دخلت غلاسة هههههههه:t30:*​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ليكي​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2010)

*ماليش اميل ع الفيس بوك 
ما تجيبونا اسم الموقع من غير الاستاذ فيس بوك ده
شكرا ليكي
ربنا يعوض تعبك محبه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يونيو 2010)

*مينفش يا الحق الحق


لازم تدخلي الفيس بوك

​*


----------



## back_2_zero (29 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *موقع حلو فعلا
> 
> وانا جربت منتخب انجلترا ونادي مانشستر يونايتد
> 
> ...



*ميرسى على مشاركتك الجميلة يا مايكل 
*​


----------



## back_2_zero (29 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ماليش في الكورة:t30:*
> * بس دخلت غلاسة هههههههه:t30:*​




*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى تنورى يا روووووووووووكا فى اى موضوع تدخلية 
*​


----------



## back_2_zero (29 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> شكرا ليكي​



*ميرسى يا govany shenoda على مشاركتك الجميلة**




*​


----------



## back_2_zero (29 يونيو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *ماليش اميل ع الفيس بوك
> ما تجيبونا اسم الموقع من غير الاستاذ فيس بوك ده
> شكرا ليكي
> ربنا يعوض تعبك محبه*




*معلش بقة المرادى سماح 
بس اوعدك لو لقيت موقع من غير فيس بوك حجيبهولك 
ميرسى على مشاركتك 



*​


----------

